# Nox Arcana interview! GOT IT!!!



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I managed to bag a quickie interview with William Piotrowski, violinist and co-composer of Nox Arcana!!! Their table was packed all weekend, but the crowds had thinned Sunday and I went up to buy a CD of theirs that I didn't have yet... no other buyers were at the table at the moment so I got him to say a few words! Nice dude. Seemed a bit nervous being recorded. Very personable but strikes me as maybe a bit shy about being center of limelight (I have a feeling if I ever get an interview with Vargo it'll be a different story LOL).

Their next CD will be a haunted insane asylum theme! I am SO getting that when it comes out!!!!

(btw, if you talk to them at MHC, it's pronounced "Ar-KAHN-uh", not "Ar-CANE-uh." D'OH! )


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Revenant said:


> I managed to bag a quickie interview with William Piotrowski, violinist and co-composer of Nox Arcana!!! Their table was packed all weekend, but the crowds had thinned Sunday and I went up to buy a CD of theirs that I didn't have yet... no other buyers were at the table at the moment so I got him to say a few words! Nice dude. Seemed a bit nervous being recorded. Very personable but strikes me as maybe a bit shy about being center of limelight (I have a feeling if I ever get an interview with Vargo it'll be a different story LOL).
> 
> Their next CD will be a haunted insane asylum theme! I am SO getting that when it comes out!!!!
> 
> (btw, if you talk to them at MHC, it's pronounced "Ar-KAHN-uh", not "Ar-CANE-uh." D'OH! )


He was in AWE of your voice


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Lotus said:


> He was in AWE of your voice


oh stop


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

You lucky bastage!

They actually have two albums coming out this year, they always release in spring and fall. Blackthorn Asylum will be the spring release and I believe their fall release will be themed around King's Dark Tower series if I remember the newsletter correctly.

Also coming out in April is Music From The Shadows (volume 1) which is a piano sheet music book containing 20 songs from their collection which I can't wait to get my hands on.

Oh how I envy thee Rev.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 and I heard some Nox Arcana music for the first time about a year ago. We definitely want to add them to our stock of Halloween music.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nox Arcana is awesome. If they were marketed differently they would be as big as Midnight Syndicate (as they do have old ties with MS). I started buying their CDs about 4 years ago and was surprised that there weren't too many other people who knew about them. Can I look forward to hearing the interview on Hauntcast?

BTW, I've always said Ar-CANE-uh too.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I have no control over the editing of the show HZ but I can't imagine Chris not running a full interview of an actual celebrity, even if one that's rather obscure to the non-haunt world. It's only about 6 or so minutes long so I imagine you'll be hearing it in full.


----------

